# Cooling system



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's some pics of some cooling fans I added to my equipment rack over the weekend. I also attached a duct to the front of my projector (covering the exhaust opening) and ran it through the back of the wardrobe into a wardobe in an adjoining room, with a fan mounted in the far end of the duct. 

I used 80mm pc fans and a 12v plug pack. I'm not sure what the db rating of the fans are but the fan noise from my projector is slightly louder, so when its on you can't hear the fans.

On warm days I was having problems with my small room heating up, usualy about 1 hour into a movie it becomes uncomfortable and I have to fire up the pedestal fan but it it quite loud. I've watched 2 movies since installing the fans and had no problems. 

While I was installing it I added some rigid fibreglass around the projector cavity to absorb noise, this worked very well.

Harry.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Pretty _*cool*_... :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I get how the rack fans are working. What are those grills in front of them?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not sure I get how the rack fans are working. What are those grills in front of them?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



There is a Rotel RMB 1075 on the bottom shelf and a RB 1070 on the middle shelf, the fans blow air across the tops of them. There isn't much clearance above the amps and they tend to get quite hot. Here is a front on pic of the rack (taken before I installed the fans).


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Nice Job, Hakka. Can you hear them when they're on? Are they distracting?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Otto said:


> Nice Job, Hakka. Can you hear them when they're on? Are they distracting?



The noise from my projector masks the fan noise, so its not an issue during movies or music.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Hakka, I'm in desperate need of cooling my new set up the when the PS3 is on the cabinet really heats up. I was hoping to add PC fans to the back of the cabinet as you did....but I'm not clear how you get power to the fans? Did you manually have to splice the power from the fan to the Plug pack? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

jviola_simi said:


> Hakka, I'm in desperate need of cooling my new set up the when the PS3 is on the cabinet really heats up. I was hoping to add PC fans to the back of the cabinet as you did....but I'm not clear how you get power to the fans? Did you manually have to splice the power from the fan to the Plug pack?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I love my PS3, but it's crazy how much heat that thing gives off...
With that being said, I recently added a couple of DC fans to my cabinet to help evacuate some of the hot air. The kit that I purchased is sold by a company called Cooler Guys. It's 2 120mm DC fans with a temperature controller, power supply, grills and mounting plate all in one. They sell other kits with more/less/different size fans. I would post a link, but am still under the 5 post limit.

So far it has been working great. Using a temp. gun, I took some before and after measurements. The cooling fans have lowered the internal surface temps. an average of about 11 deg. F.

Posting this reminded me that I have no pics of the install. I'm going to have to fix that!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

jviola_simi said:


> Hakka, I'm in desperate need of cooling my new set up the when the PS3 is on the cabinet really heats up. I was hoping to add PC fans to the back of the cabinet as you did....but I'm not clear how you get power to the fans? Did you manually have to splice the power from the fan to the Plug pack?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Yes mate I manuallly spliced the fans into a small power pack from an electronics store, it can be plugged into the outlet on the back of an AVR to switch on automatically with the rest of the system if required.

Hakka.


----------

